# Kobuta B20 3pt issues



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello there. New at this. Bought a B20 Kubota this summer with 340 hrs. Didn't come with a backhoe unit but has the 3 pt. Used it for about 10 hours, mainly with the bucket but did pull a trailer around a bit. The 3 point started working when it thought it wanted to. Had a mechanic look at it. He bled a return line by the seat and all was good. Changed the 2 screw on filters and made sure it had enough fluid. Had to re-bleed the same line and it worked a week later. 2 weeks later 3 pt. wouldn't work. Again, re-bled the same return line to no avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Alek! So, it's just not lifting at all then?


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Alek! So, it's just not lifting at all then?


Thanks for replying back. It won't lift at all, even after bleeding the line the mechanic showed me. He followed the lines to determine what line would bleed the 3 pt. Being new at this, I'm not sure if there are 2 separate pumps and filling places for it since it has 2 filters for the same holding tank. Thank you again.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Standing behind the tractor, there is a lift control rod assemble bolted to the right side lift arm. Make sure that it is all there and that it is pinned at both ends. If it is unpinned it will tell the control valve that the arms are already raised. If it is all hooked up on the end towards you there is adjusting nuts and if these are loose you will get the same thing. If they are loose and there is some distance between them snug them but not tight. Start tractor and try to raise them. If that works you will need to keep adjusting them until they get to the right spot. You do not want the hitch arms to go up so high that the go against the relief valve you will know it as the engine will sound different. You will need to adjust them until they are raised and if you grab the lower arms and move it about a inch. Hope this helps


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you rhino for your response. I believe the lift control rod is all intact. Not exactly sure of its function though. It goes into the block underneath the lever I use to raise and lower. I can physically lift the 3 point all the way up and it moves with it. All bolts and pins seem to be in place. In the pic I think you're talking out the one with red arrow. The green arrow is the lifting lever and the yellow is the one fitting we bled at first to make it work. Once again, thank you for getting back to me and any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

I would have to put my hands on it and listen to it running and put pressure gages to it. And you most likely don't live any ware close to me. I live in New York State. And yes that was the Rod I was talking about.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

rhino said:


> I would have to put my hands on it and listen to it running and put pressure gages to it. And you most likely don't live any ware close to me. I live in New York State. And yes that was the Rod I was talking about.


Thank you so much rhino. Washington State is a ways away. Really appreciated your advice and will look at it again. Thank you.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Alek,

Your pump suction line may have a leaking o-ring seal (allows air into the system). Air in the hydraulic system renders it useless. Follow the suction line from the bottom of the reservoir to the pump. Have you ever cleaned the suction screen?? You should see evidence of minor leakage at the connection if it is leaking. You can put silicon sealant on connections externally (negative pressure) to see if this is your problem. Many years ago, I found a leaking o-ring on the suction line where it goes into the pump.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi sixbales,
Thank you very much for getting ahold of me. Have been gathering info here and there regarding this problem. This may sound funny but I figured out the reservoir was what I thought was part of the frame underneath. Lot of people have mentioned the suction screen at first but not only can I not find it, the parts manual that came with it doesn't show one. Somewhere I read that Kubota did away with them in the late 80's because folks were not checking them so they put screw on filters. Not sure if that is true but would really like to know for sure. You're right regarding the air. I have tried to find a leak on it but haven't so far. I'm sure it is one or the other that I can't find, or both. Will look again this weekend and get back on. Thank you so much for responding to me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Alek,

See attached parts diagram. Your tractor does not have a suction screen illustrated, just a filter. My Kubota has both a screen and filter.

Possible leak sources that I can see on the attached parts diagram:
1) Three hose sections/splices: Item #90 (2 ea.), item #110. These hoses are 20 years old, probably rotten, maybe porous.
2) Seven o-rings: item #60, #80 (2 ea.), #140 (2 ea.), #150 (2 ea.)
3) Don't forget the filter also has a sealing face that could be leaking. Item #170.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

After looking at the picture sixbales sent, I remember replacing a lot of those rubber hoses on the suction tubes as they would have cracks in them. A lot of air was being pulled in threw them and make things not work. I would check them out as well as the O-rings.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you sixbales and rhino. The pictures are priceless telling where the suction end is and what to look for. Never thought that about the hoses and O-rings but makes perfect sense that it could be them. First you can't see the O-rings and then the hoses are aged. I will try to get out there this weekend and start looking around. Time permitting, I may just drain the oil and start on it. Will be back and let you know. Thank you VERY much for taking the time to get back to me and sixbales for the illustration of where I need to be in the parts manual. You guys are great.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Look for evidence of oil wetness on the hoses and connections with O-rings. On my Kubota, I found a small amount of dust/oil mix at the pump suction connection. I realized immediately that I found the problem. If oil can come out of a suction line, air can readily enter into the system.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

I went out briefly and looked it over this afternoon. Great point about the dust. All the hoses have been replaced but 1 and it doesn't look promising. Did pressure wash it after the mechanic thought he had it fixed so probably wrecked the idea of dust/oil. Did forget to mention that the couple of times I/we bled it, we took the fitting on the right side of the seat completely off before the fluid started to pump out and then shut it down to put back on. I guess that tells me a lot of air. Will really get a look at it maybe tomorrow. Thank you so much.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello again. I took your advice and replaced the O-rings you mentioned except #150. Darned if I could find it. Having things apart I noticed it could be a multiple of problems. One hose clamp was to big, the fill plug washer was shot and I put the wrong fluid back in after trying to prime the darn thing. Didn't know it was suppose to be tractor/transmission fluid. Took me a while but it is all together and filled. It took a bit for the bucket to work and the 3 point pump was cavitating so bled the air out for a bit and it started to lift. Checked fluid after a while and still working I will wait a couple hours and try it again. Fingers are crossed and will let you know. Thank you again for the PDF and advice. Will let you know.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello. Does anyone know where I can find a service manual for a Kubota B20? Have been online and seems they are all for newer models. Appreciate any guidance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Alek, Check out ebay. They have several service manuals for a B20tractor. The cheapest I saw was $87.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks sixbales, I will. Do you know if it contains the info I need to find all the drain plugs for the hydraulics? About to put new oil in it, again, but people are saying there more than 1 drain plug. I thought the one on the reservoir was it. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

An operators manual should cover oil changes and general maintenance. Ebay has one for $30 + $5 S&H.


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks sixbales. After reading the info on the one you showed me, I went ahead and ordered it. That will help me out a bunch. Will let you know how things go after I get it. Thank you again!


----------



## Alek (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello again. Finally got back to the tractor project trying to get the 3 point working. Went Kubota and put out for their liquid gold and filters. After getting the workshop manual, I learned there was more places that had drains for the hydraulics. I also read about the flow priority valve. Changed the oil and messed with that little valve and I'll be darned if thing started working. First the bucket and then the 3 point. Didn't get my hopes up so waited a day and it still works. Thank you all for your help and advice. I'm very sure I'll be back. Thanks again.


----------

